# New Painted Marigold



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

My latest "painted" picture


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute! Do you paint over a photo?


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Cute! Do you paint over a photo?


Yes


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Would you do one for me? I love it.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Would you do one for me? I love it.


I could try.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

MattsBettas, If you want me to do one of your bettas, can you post a pic?


----------

